# G4003G update



## Todd Adams (Jun 20, 2020)

Spent the most of my day installing the lathe onto the stand. My helper didn't show so I attempted to do alone. I lifted with my engine hoist and up she went. It was a bit of a struggle lining it up but I managed. The next hour I spent aligning the ways.
The grizzly adjusting feet I bought worked awesome. I had to buy some extra nuts and bolts so I could install sturdier. The Starrett machinist level is very sensitive  and I think it's right on. Took almost longer to calibrate the level than the lathe.
Wired it in,cleaned it, added the fluids and proceeded with break in. The only issue is with the paint. Also the chuck is out .002 and I really don't know how you would adjust it being cam lock?
Tomorrow  I'll check the ways again, change the fluid and hopefully make chips tomorrow.  This is my 1st lathe since high school and now I'm 58.
I probably wont sleep much tonite.


----------



## mikey (Jun 20, 2020)

I got out of bed at 2:30am to look at my lathe the first day I got it so I know how you feel. Congrats on the new machine!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 21, 2020)

Congrats on the new lathe!

a 3J at .002", is within good specifications
they are not made for precision, they are made for quick retention of round and hexagonal stock
you will cut a cylinder true to the axis or the lathe regardless of the 3j runout

a 4j is used where greater precision is desired or where odd shaped work that cannot be held in a 3j


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 21, 2020)

Todd Adams said:


> Spent the most of my day installing the lathe onto the stand. My helper didn't show so I attempted to do alone.



Yep, helpers are know to wigg out .... ask me how I know....



> I lifted with my engine hoist and up she went. It was a bit of a struggle lining it up but I managed. The next hour I spent aligning the ways.
> The grizzly adjusting feet I bought worked awesome. I had to buy some extra nuts and bolts so I could install sturdier. The Starrett machinist level is very sensitive  and I think it's right on. Took almost longer to calibrate the level than the lathe.
> Wired it in,cleaned it, added the fluids and proceeded with break in. The only issue is with the paint. Also the chuck is out .002 and I really don't know how you would adjust it being cam lock?



There are 6 positions on the D1-5 camlock. Try each one and see which one(s) have lowest runout.



> Tomorrow  I'll check the ways again, change the fluid and hopefully make chips tomorrow.  This is my 1st lathe since high school and now I'm 58.
> I probably wont sleep much tonite.



Enjoy.


----------



## pacifica (Jun 21, 2020)

Both of my 3j are out of round different amounts depending on diameter of work. For some reason they are slightly under .001 at 1", about .0013 at a half inch. And so on through the range.D1-4 camlock , 6" chucks.


----------

